# Help! Sql: copy values from one field to another in the same table



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a db table where i have fields like name , desig, section basic, bassup, etc. What i want to do is copy all the value under bassup and insert into basic, keeping he same table structure. How cn i do so, help me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 19, 2010)

phuchungbhutia said:


> I have a db table where i have fields like name , desig, section basic, bassup, etc. What i want to do is copy all the value under bassup and insert into basic, keeping he same table structure. How cn i do so, help me.



its simple...

update [db table name]
set basic = bassup


----------

